# Camera Sales went down again in 2015



## dolina (Feb 26, 2016)

http://youtu.be/zFQOYmPIRiQ







Source: https://lensvid.com/gear/lensvid-exclusive-what-happened-to-the-photography-industry-in-2015/


----------

